# Need help teaching leash manners long



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I want/need to teach Beatrice my 28 1/2 weeks old Tpoo recall it is one of the first things that I have taught all my dogs, I live in a condo complex so its very important but with that said I live in a condo complex so there are limited places I can teach her in. Also a limiting factor is her size, Beatrice weighs in around six pounds so finding long lead that is light and secure would be good, I haven't found one thus far. Another factor is that she is confident and is afraid of very little. 

I'm a little frustrated because I have taught recall and leash manners to four other poodles (one puppy and three adults who hadn't ever been on leash), but their personalities were vastly different and getting them to leave my side was the problem not getting them to reliably come back. I also had a yard then. 

But I am angsting about not having worked on recall at all outside, and she doesn't always come inside when I call her. I get it she's a pup so I am dealing with the bigger issue leash manners. that she is so excited about everything, which is fine but she bounces and bolts in every direction, pulls on her lead like a sled dog. Beatrice is reliably pee pad trained so walking is for fun and exercise. I hasn't been so much fun, but I do my best to relax and take her out because she really enjoys it.

So I figured the most important thing to address was bouncing and bolting. 

We have worked hard at walking straight, got that down.

We sit down off the side off the road when cars pass (condo complex has no sidewalks) we have that down.

We are working hard on not pulling on the lead, we have just started working on this she getting better, the aaaah aaah when she pulls is working okay, full stop when she won't listen.

We also patiently stop and wait to greet people, have that 85% down, she still pulls hard toward people (this is all people not just people she knows)

Beatrice goes ape when she sees another dog, doesn't matter the size. I've been having her sit when she sees other dogs, she doesn't do that well but we are improving. She absolutely vibrates as she sitting watching the other dog and whining, because she is beyond excited.

I'm not sure If I am giving her enough exercise, I know its enough to curb bored behavior, like chewing walls. But this is what we normally do or now are back doing post spay, took awhile to get back to speed.

I usually walk her 20-30 min in the morn. followed by 15 to 20 min. of indoor play. I leave her with her morning Kong in our bathroom ( this where Bea has been spending her days cordoned off while unsupervised) and I go off to work. My Mom plays indoor fetch with her during the day. when I get home its another walk for her 20-30 min, followed by 15 to 20 min. of indoor play later by a trick training session lasting 15- 30 minutes and more indoor play. 

Mind you this isn't back to back, We are usually up at 4 a.m. because I am getting to be an old biddy and usually wake between 3:30 and 4 in the morning and Bea is in her crate by 8 - 8:30 P.M

I apologize for rambling, I've been just dealing with one issue at a time and letting others go for now. I just want Beatrice to be happy and safe.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

For recalls with small dogs at the school & for Racer as a pup I purchased supplies at the hardware store. Specifically a very lightweight line similar to what climbers use but smaller & a small bulldog clip. I tied the clip with a fisherman's knot & tested to make sure it was secure.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Just to give you an idea of size.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi twyla! I can definitely relate to all of the things you mention here (although Dulcie is a SPOO puppy, everything else sounds about the same!). We just moved to an apartment in the city and I had all of the same concerns and challenges.
Over the past week, however, I have noticed a huge improvement in Dulcie's leash manners and I think it comes down to two words: DOG PARK!
I found a dog park about 8 blocks away from my apartment and although it is a bit of a hike, we have been going every day. I don't mind the hike, I just mean that I was nervous about the lunging and poor leash manners getting there, but I persevered. Since we had been doing leash training walks for about two weeks in the city already, Dulcie has been improving, in fits and starts 
Anyway, the dog park was exactly what she needed. She has been getting her fill of greeting and meeting and playing with other dogs - and also learning a few things about doggy manners. 
Best of all, after several days of this, we had a huge breakthrough in leash/walking manners! The other night while walking back, DUcie was of course tired and very happy. She walked on a loose leash the entire way! A couple of times she started to pull ahead a bit and I simply murmured "With me" and she looped back around and got by me again. I have to say that I was working on this for weeks and weeks with little sustained success, but the other night it all clicked. I was overjoyed, while also realistic enough to know it could have been a flukey confluence of tiredness and eagerness to get home. When Dulcie pulls, I stop still and wait for her to come back to me, so although this hasn't seemed to work much up until recently (i.e. I was literally taking a few steps and having to stop all the way through walks, which is exhausting and frustrating, but I kept my cool and kept praising her when she lopped back to me). The biggest thing I think was having the time to do that (stop start walking takes forever) and the patience to avoid showing the frustration and remembering to catch a little positive thing to praise. If she just wasn't getting anywhere and I had nothing to praise, I would ask for a sit and wait for it and then praise praise praise - usually I crouched by her then and stroked her for a bit to calm her down. This often made a little improvement and sometimes not. 

ANYWAY, my point is that after a few weeks of this and wondering would it ever come together, yet hanging on to the words of wisdom I have read here on PF (keep at it, it WILL come eventually - puppies need time), I can ow see the light glimmering at the end of the tunnel! 

Yesterday, we had a slightly better walk TO the dog park and another stellar walk home. Literally, I had to look down a few times to make sure she was there because there was NO pull on the leash.

I guess what I am saying is this: can you find a dog park in your vicinity? It could be a game changer. If you can, do what Frank suggests - unleash Beatrice in between the two entry gates so that she can run free as soon as she is inside with the other dogs.

If there is no dog park close to you, is there any chance you can arrange puppy playtimes with a few other dog owners? Also puppy/dog classes. I have Dulcie in puppy classes (although we have been on a hiatus this past few weeks due tot he move) and I found that going early to allow her to mill around with other dogs and puppies was also very helpful. At first, she was doing all that Beatrice does - and the amazing thing is that after several minutes of being able to check other dogs out, she then relaxes a bit. 
It sounds like your Beatrice, like my Dulcie, could really benefit from some off leash playtime with other dogs in a safe environment.

I hope you see more improvement soon - it sounds to me like you are doing everything right and I hope you can hang in there because it really will happen!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Poolann for the cord idea, I will look into that at my local Home Depot. Nifty thank you for your lengthy response. Beatrice is a puppy and still learning, I realize that but needed to be reminded that some things can take longer to catch on to than others. I forget sometimes because she so clever, I'm like why aren't you getting this. Silly me.

As far as dog parks the only local one is a town one, unfortunately I live in the next town over, and there are town residency requirements. 

But on the good news side, we did go on a play date of sorts, took Beatrice over to see Max my brother's dog, Max is a Rottweiler/Shepard mix and before you cringe he very gentle with her, they spent the afternoon chasing one another through the house. Yep 6 pound Beatrice was chasing 60 pound Max. They were supervised in their merriment.

Fun was had by all.

This morning Beatrice was about 80% there with not pulling, kinda cool


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I totally hear you on "this pup is so clever, why isn't she getting this??" 

I saw your pictures of Beatrice with the big dog - yay for you and getting that playdate set up! And how cool that Beatrice will get exposure early on to larger dogs. Excellent planning!

Bummer about the dog park rules - that makes life a little more challenging for you and Beatrice and yet it sounds like you have some great ideas on how to handle them. 

80% no pulling -- YEAH! That's what I call PROGRESS!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Does your condo complex have indoor hallways that you can use as mild distraction locations for recalls? If so you could use poolann's suggested long line in a hallway at a time of day with little chance of meeting other people to start, then people likely for added distraction then outside on the grounds or in the aisles at PetSmart and so forth.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> Does your condo complex have indoor hallways that you can use as mild distraction locations for recalls? If so you could use poolann's suggested long line in a hallway at a time of day with little chance of meeting other people to start, then people likely for added distraction then outside on the grounds or in the aisles at PetSmart and so forth.



Thank you for you suggestion but no sadly they are open breezeways, there are six building in all the one I live in with Mom has a cliff behind it and a parking lot in front. there is however an open area of grass behind some of the other condo buildings roughly two areas 30' by 60'. So I figure I can practice there, it also happens to be near the pet areas, so other dogs/people will likely be there.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is too bad. I always practice stuff in hotel hallways when I am away with Lily. A breezeway should work as well.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmmh not sure how that would work, I live on second floor so wooden rail on one side and four sets of of open stairs (two up two down) on the other side, I think it might be 14' by 14' area.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm training Hans differently than I've trained any of my previous dogs, and I think he will be the most reliable dog I've had (he's 12 months now, so not fully trained yet). With my previous dogs, most of the training took place in dedicated training sessions but with Hans we are sort of training on the fly. My partner and I are both self employed, and have 3 businesses between the two of us so it started out as a way to fit lots of training into busy schedules. We just incorporate training into whatever we are doing. For example, if we are carrying groceries in from the car, Hans heels with us. If I need to go to the mailbox, that's another opportunity to practice something. It could be heeling, it could be a stay and recall, or whatever else we are working on. The list goes on, but you get the idea. Same thing in the house - we could randomly ask for a recall, or some other thing, at any time. 

When he was a puppy, that meant we went through the day armed with clicker and treats, but now the treats are phased out for a lot of things and only used for newer commands.

I think there are a few reasons why this is working so well. First of all, we simply get a lot of training in, but it's all in short sessions. Second, he's used to listening while other stuff is happening so he's pretty good around what would have been distractions for other dogs. Also, with previous dogs, they sort of got the idea that there was "training" when you had to listen, and "not training" when you might be able to get away with not listening. Hans is pretty used to the idea that he could be asked to do something at any time, so he better be paying attention.

Also, here are a few things we found helpful for the recall. First, we set some rules. 1) Every time Hans came when he was called, we made him think he just did the most amazing thing ever. He got good treats, and we had a little celebration. 2) We never called him for anything that was unpleasant. Never for baths, ear cleaning, going inside because we were leaving, or the end of playtime. 3) We never called him unless we were sure he would come. It could mean your puppy has to be on a line, or it could just mean you know she's paying attention and really wants to come to you. Honestly, I don't think Hans knows there is an alternative to coming when he's called anymore. It's an automatic response now. It does take some discipline, though, especially not calling them unless you are sure they'll come at first. It's so tempting to call them when you need to catch them or something, but it kind of sets them up for failure if they learn that they can ignore the recall.

The other thing we did was this - we carried treats around, and any time Hans happened to find his way to us (we call it checking in) we treated him. We did it randomly throughout the day, inside and outside. So if we were gardening and he was loose in the yard and came over to say hi he got a treat. If we were sitting on the couch and he came over, he got a treat. Same thing when we have him off lead in the woods. He will run ahead, then come back to us, and when he checks in he gets a treat. Now that he's older, the treats are random and not every time. But he's very focused on us now, even in the midst of really tempting distractions. We got him with the goal of having a dog that would work reliably off lead, so that's why we did all this. Not sure if any of that is helpful or not.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

FireStorm I think what you are doing is brilliant. Young dogs are "short attention span theatre" types. Rewarding the checking in (I call it that too) is a great way to reinforce the dog's centripetal attraction towards it owner(s).

twyla a ten foot recall made really reliable is easy to stretch into a 20 foot recall. I teach puppies recall with 6 foot leashes first. She won't be off a long line until she's reliable I think you can make the breezeway work.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Now I think I understand, start short then work my way out


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Exactly! And once you think the behavior is reliable at short distances test it with distractions before you add distance.


----------

